# Fordson Major



## mtranter (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi

I'm looking to buy a Fordson Major/Dexta from either the 50;s or 60's and I was wondering if anyone could give me any advice. 

What sort of speed can these tractors reach?
Hpw high maintainance are they?

Cheers


----------



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

Used a Ford Super major years and years ago, I don't remember any specific problems.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum mtranter! Glad you found us. In the event you have not already seen this info. listed below, figured I would post it just in case. I can only speculate about the top speed of this tractor but I would imagine that it will not be anything in the ball park of a Ford Funk conversion with respect to top end speed. 

Fordson
Dexta




Manufactured: 1958 - 1961 

Factory: Dagenham, England 

Power: 
Drawbar (HP): 23.0 
PTO (HP): 31.41 
Plows: 3 

Engine: 
Manufacturer: Ford-Perkins 
Fuel: diesel 
Cylinders: 3 
Bore/Stroke (inches): 3.50x5.00 
Displacement (ci): 144 
Compression: 16.5:1 
Rated RPMs: 2000 
Torque (ft-lbs): 93 @ 1200 RPMs 
Firing order: 1-2-3 
Oil capacity (qts): 7.66 

Engine: 
Manufacturer: 
Fuel: gasoline 
Cylinders: 4 
Bore/Stroke (inches): 3.425x3.622 
Displacement (ci): 133.5 
Compression: 6:1 
Rated RPMs: 
Torque (ft-lbs): 
Firing order: 1-3-4-2 
Oil capacity (qts): 7.2 
Spark plug gap: 0.030-0.032 

Engine: 
Manufacturer: 
Fuel: inline 
Cylinders: 
Displacement (ci): 
Compression: 
Rated RPMs: 
Torque (ft-lbs): 
Firing order: 
Oil capacity (qts): 

Transmission: 
Forward: 6 
Reverse: 2 

Capacity: 
Fuel (Gal): 8.4 (diesel), 11.4 (gasoline) 
Cooling (Qt): 9 (diesel), 6.9 (gasoline) 

3-Point: 
Category: I 
Lift (lbs): 

Power Take-off (PTO): 
Type: transmission, live (2-stage clutch) optional 
Rear speed (RPM): 540 

Hydraulics: 
Type: 
Capacity (gal): 
Total Flow (gpm): 
Outlet Flow (gpm): 4.42 
Outlets: 

Tires: 
Ag front: 5.50-16 
Ag rear: 12.4-28 
Ag front: 4.00-19 
Ag rear: 10-28 

Dimensions: 
Weight (pounds): 3,100 
Wheelbase (inches): 71 
Length (inches): 118.5 (diesel), 121 (gasoline) 
Width (inches): 64.5 
Height (inches): 54 
Ground clearance (inches): 

Electrical: 
Battery volts: 12 
Ground: 
Battery cold-cranking amps: 
Alternator amps: 

Nebraska Test: 
Test Number: 684 
Test Date: 1959 
Engine: diesel 
PTO HP: 31 
Drawbar HP: 27 
Max pull (pounds): 

Serial Numbers: 

1958 16066 
1959 20427 
1960 46212 
1961 72003 

Comments: 

The gasoline version of the Dexta was produced in much smaller numbers than the diesel verion. The Dexta was sold in the United States as the Diesel 2000. A narrow model (52-inch width) as well as an industrial model, and a Dexta Special (Germany) were made.


----------

